# ما هو مجال عمل المهندس الصناعي في المستشفى



## ألم الفرااااق (14 سبتمبر 2006)

اتصل بي احد المستشفيات وطلب مني عمل مقابلة وش اقدر افيدهم فيه


ارجوووووووووووو منكم العون والمساعدة


----------



## صناعة المعمار (14 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اليك بعض الافكار المختصرة اخي الم الفرااااق

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=7526&highlight=%C7%E1%E3%D3%CA%D4%DD%EC

وكان مشروع تخرج احد الاعضاء المتميزين (الاخ نظامي) في الملتقى :


نظامي قال:


> انا اتخرجت من ثلاث سنوات، مشروع تخرجي كان عنوانه ( تقليل اخطاء الوصفات الطبية والعلاجات في المستشفيات) ومن المشروعات التي أتذكرها في ذلك العام :
> - تحسين عمل شرائح الذاكرة لمنتجات IBM
> - برنامج تنظيم المخزون لاحد المصانع
> - اعادة جدولة رحلات النقل لشركة شحن بين مدينتين
> ...





نظامي قال:


> مشروع التخرج كان عن تقليل اخطاء الوصفات الطبية في المستشفيات وقمنا بدراسة جناح في المستشفى الجامعي، وكنا الفريق الرابع الذي يقوم بحل المشكلة في هذا القسم، وقد قمنا بتحوير سير المشروع لان حلول الفرق السابقة لم تكن مجدية تماما. عموما وكملخص للمشكلة أنه كانت ترتكب أخطاء في اعطاء الوصفات للمرضى تتسبب في مضاعفات للمريض أو في أسواء الحالات تؤدي للوفاة، الاخطاء قد ترتكب من الأطباء، او الصيدلاني، أو الممرضات، أو من ادارة المرضى.
> حلنا للمشكلة كان بتصميم نظام الكتروني كامل للقسم بحيث ان كل مريض يدخل المستشفى يدرج في قاعدة بيانات تشمل بياناتة الشخصية ووصف الحالة التي دخل بها والحساسيات التي يعاني منها ثم يعطى code bar يعلق في معصمه ويزود الاطباء والممرضين باجهزة لقراءة هذا الكود بار مرتبط بجهاز PDA يقرأ المعلومات في قاعدة البيانات بحيث يتأكد الطبيب من الحساسيات التي يعاني منها المريض فلا يوصف له دواء يتعارض مع هذه الحساسيات وبحيث تتأكد الممرضة من انها تعطي الدواء الصحيح للمريض الصحيح في الوقت الصحيح لان جهاز ال PDA فية ايضا منبه للوقت. ايضا جهاز الPDA يستخدم لكتابة وصفة الدواء عوضا عن الروشتة الورقية ويذلك يتأكد الطبيب والصيدلاني من ان الدواء مناسب للحالة ويجنب الصيدلاني رداءة خط الطبيب والحيرة بين الادوية التي تتشابه في الاسامي.
> الطرق العلمية التي استخدمناها لتحليل العلاج كانت: التحليل الاقتصادي للجدوى، وكان مجدي للمستشفى نظرا للمبالغ الباهظة التي كانت تدفع لضحايا العلاجات الخاطئة او الورثة. ايضاً استخدمنا المحكاة والتخطيط البياني لدراسة سير عمل المشروع.
> اتمنى اكون افدتك بهذه المعلومات البسيطة وكان نفسي ارسل لك المشروع كامل ولكن للاسف كمبيوتري القديم اصابه فيروس خرب الهارد دسك، وماكنتش حفظت المشروع في دسك خارجي.
> مع تمنياتي لك بانجاح واي مساعدة اخرى انا في الخدمة.



As a management engineer in a hospital, you may help doctors and nurses make the best use of their time in treating patients. You may also design procedures for optimum use of medical facilities to help bring the cost of healthcare down

http://www.iienet.org/public/articles/index.cfm?Cat=288


الله يوفقك وان شاءالله تبدع.........خبرنا وطمنا عنك


----------



## ألم الفرااااق (14 سبتمبر 2006)

ألف شكر لك يا صناعة معمار على جهودك معي والله لا يحرمنا منك ومن تواصلك لانك الوحيد الي ساعدني والي بدا يغير مفهومي عن الهنسة الصناعية وبدئات اقتنع فيها 

والله يجزاك الف خير


----------



## صناعة المعمار (16 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=8021



samehnour قال:


> تحسين الأداء و ذلك عن طريق
> 
> تقليل وقت الانتظار
> الاستغلال الأمثل لغرفة العمليات
> ...





أحمد مارفل قال:


> دور المهندس الصناعى فى المستشفيات :-
> يكون مسؤول عن إدارة وتنظيم المستشفى وخاصة تنظيم شفتات الممرضين حيث يتم تنظيمهم على حسب مقدرتهم من الذى يعمل من 4 - 8 ومن يعمل من 4 - 12 ومن يعمل من 8 - 12
> ويكون أيضا مسؤول عن المواد التى تدخل المستشفى وعن صحة فعاليتها
> وكذلك حساب كميات الأدويه والعقاقير الواجب توافره فى المستشفى .



ارجو ان لاتكون متاخرة :80:


----------

